# DTP & Mignon



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

My lovely setup that I'm very proud of.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It's strange seeing the mignon next to a DTP I'm so used to the SJ  they are really compact aren't they


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice setup, what coffee is that?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

does the grinder do a good job?


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> It's strange seeing the mignon next to a DTP I'm so used to the SJ  they are really compact aren't they


Diddy little powerhouse! Love my mignon.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

any clumping?


----------



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

Very nice indeed. How noisy is it for making the espresso?


----------



## NicolasBo (Oct 3, 2017)

Awesome looking setup Jim. I'm going to have something very similar at my new place.


----------



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice set up, looking for a mignon to go with my sage dtp


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Exactly the same set up as me


----------

